# Storing wipe-on-poly in plastic container?



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I thought I would again tap into the collective wisdom of the site. I am in the process of finishing several large pieces with wipe on poly. I was wondering if it is dangerous to mix it an keep it in a plastic container for a relatively short period of time; say 4 or 5 days? My wife has saved some Chobani yogurt containers for me (1 qt size) and they have an adequate lid. Again, I wouldn't consider it long term, but what about a few days?

Thanks,

Chip


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

No, it's fine. I often use cottage cheese containers for the same thing. One point, it may or may not keep that long depending on brand of varnish used in it. I always put mine in the fridge, seems to last a little longer (but not much).


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Plastic containers work great… I like the ones you get soup in from the local Chinese restaurant, as the lids fit really air tight. One thing to keep in mind though, check to see what it's made of first. Look for those made out of polyethylene (PE, LDPE, HDPE) or polypropylene (PP), *not polystyrene* (PS). Otherwise, you might come back the next day to find a melted container with a big puddle of polyurethane under it  You can usually tell what they are made out of by looking at the recycle symbol on the bottom of the container.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Poly starts to cure when contacted by air, so reducing contact in the container can help prolong it's shelf life. Hitting the container with a little propane (from an unlit torch) before putting on the lid will slow the process, as will covering the surface of the poly with plastic (cut a circle out of one of those plastic grocery store bags - they are made out of HDPE).


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's just the info I needed.

Chip


----------

